# USC Film and TV production MFA Spring 2021 Applications



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi, anyone who is applying USC on spring 2021 MFA can discuss here.    BTW it is June 20th already but USC SCA still haven't opened their spring 2021 application yet. Are they not gonna accept new students because of the Coronavirus?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 21, 2020)

Is the deadline still September 15?


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Is the deadline still September 15?


I just checked the slideroom, they said the application will open on 23rd June. I believe the slideroom deadline is August 15 and the USC application is September 15th.


----------



## LMNOP (Jun 23, 2020)

I plan on applying but just realized I'm gonna have to track down transcripts


----------



## Tammy (Jun 23, 2020)

LMNOP said:


> I plan on applying but just realized I'm gonna have to track down transcripts


you can reorder official transcript from your school website.


----------



## LMNOP (Jun 24, 2020)

thanks, haha just gotta do that for 3 schools over the last 10 years


----------



## MildTabasco (Jun 25, 2020)

Honestly unless you are getting a full ride, usc is not worth it. It’s plagued with problems and their marketing saves them.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 25, 2020)

MildTabasco said:


> Honestly unless you are getting a full ride, usc is not worth it. It’s plagued with problems and their marketing saves them.


Hi, do you mind to tell more details about what problems they have?


----------



## MildTabasco (Jun 25, 2020)

If you’ve ever done film before, the whole first year is a waste of time taught by adjunct professors. Think “this is three point lighting”. If you know nothing about film, it will serve you well, but it’s definitely not a professional program based on my experience so far. Also the program lacks faculty diversity and often times administrators are at odds with students and favoritism is rampant. One professor which I will not name said that I made a mistake coming to USC since so much of it is BS. If you’re on a full scholarship then do it. If you’re going into debt for this then I would caution you against coming.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 25, 2020)

MildTabasco said:


> If you’ve ever done film before, the whole first year is a waste of time taught by adjunct professors. Think “this is three point lighting”. If you know nothing about film, it will serve you well, but it’s definitely not a professional program based on my experience so far. Also the program lacks faculty diversity and often times administrators are at odds with students and favoritism is rampant. One professor which I will not name said that I made a mistake coming to USC since so much of it is BS. If you’re on a full scholarship then do it. If you’re going into debt for this then I would caution you against coming.



Thank you, I will consider your suggestion. Do you ever think about transfer to UCLA or NYU? Or maybe AFI? I saw you applied AFI before.


----------



## Swissapp (Jun 25, 2020)

I disagree completely with what the person above said. Yes USC is pretty pricey but the relationships I got from it and the opportunities are things I can’t even put money on.
The “adjunct professor” that taught me my first semester was a former Blumhouse producer that helped me get my first internship and then the same thing happened my second semester in 508 when my professor helped get me in touch with people at CAA. USC is what you make it and everyone has a different opinion but I can say - for me, it’s been my best decision.


----------



## soybean (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi, I'm a current MFA student at USC.
Completely agree with @MildTabasco.

Unless you have full ride it is 100% not worth it, a waste of your time. The only thing I learned from being here is what I DON'T want to be as a filmmaker. You are surrounded by people who can't really give constructive feedback because in America you have to be patted in the back all the time, don't know the term "aspect ratio" and call it the "squishy" thing instead, make sub-par script only to be praised for 'trying', and so on.

I'm not American and I sent a script to my producing professor for a production class, and his only comment was: "You should check with someone who speaks English to fix your grammar."
My other friend was there and she, an American, was also taken aback by this comment. I didn't take offense though. I brought the script to my screenwriting friend and he found nothing wrong with my script. That professor left the same comment to my friend who is from China but this time in class table-read session. He didn't even say anything about the story. She was pretty offended but didn't know what to do because most of the faculty are very unreliable.
(This same professor also gave me an advice about funding an independent project, and I quote, "You should find funding from your home country because people would understand it more there." Like, sir I-)

I really mean it when I say the faculty is very unreliable. During these COVID-19 times, many people ask for at least partial refund since we were forced to return equipment mid-way through and the projects are cancelled. At least refund the insurance money. And MFA students mostly have to support themselves- so during one zoom conference with faculty, people brought this issue up and became very vulnerable by opening up about their financial situation yet the head of the department only said, "It is. It is saddening." I know this situation is very new for everyone but at least have compassion and be understanding?

I have so many other stories about the glorified 'collaboration' method USC brags about but I don't think it's appropriate to put this online. Will be glad to answer any questions via personal message though.

And a little heads-up, in addition to your tuition you will have to pay your own production and your films will be owned by USC. To submit to festivals, you have to deal with administration to 'release' this film and they have control over where it's released to. On top of that, your first camera is going to be Canon XC-15, then FS-5 in second semester. With $18,000 for tuition every semester, I'm sure you can make higher production value films if you allocate that money to rent better equipment for your OWN film.

So yes, absolutely attend if you are new to filmmaking, this place might be for you. But if I were you, spend your money in filmmaking books (Save the Cat, Syd Field's Screenplay, Rabiger's Directing the Documentary, etc) and invest the same amount of money you took out for tuition to make actual films, and discipline yourself. The only thing you get from going to school is having actual deadlines that force you to be discipline, but who would want to make 3 half-assed films in a semester that you will not be proud of when you can make one that you can own and is thoroughly developed?

Travel, see the world, it costs the same if not less, find stories everywhere, get into film communities to get feedback or even befriend USC students, they all want jobs and will straight-up bandwagon if you have a good story.

To end this note, I would like to quote the head of production department himself,
"It is. It is saddening."


----------



## LMNOP (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you for the write-up. Yikes, yeah that sounds terrible. Sorry for your experience, I would be turned off too. You were in the MFA program?


----------



## soybean (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi @LMNOP
Yes, I'm in MFA production.

Fight on!


----------



## MildTabasco (Jun 25, 2020)

To be fair to swiss app, you will get connections at school and if you are lucky and talented enough, you’ll be able to get opportunities. At the end of the day, if you are low income, I would not recommend coming, since it’s possible you will leave with crippling debt and that’s a lot to gamble. If you have scholarships or rich family that are willing to pay, then more power to you, but keep in mind, you’re dropping enough to put a down payment on a house in a mid-tier American  city.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 25, 2020)

@soybean  thanks for telling your experience and I'm sorry for that bad experience happened on you    , I will reconsider where I should go.


----------



## soybean (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi @Tammy

Every film school will have its own problem. You just have to think about the amount of money you put in and really research the details such as ownership of film, the equipment you will get, etc. In the end, what you actually need is a community that can give you proper feedback (not just a pat in the back for doing bare minimum), for me it's more important than just mere connection to higher-ups or big production companies. Also, always keep in mind that having an actual GOOD film is worth more than any degree.

Attend open days as well, it is very useful. During COVID-19 most open days are online. I live half across the world so I could not attend UCS's open day and they did not even have online open day, so I feel very misinformed.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2020)

MildTabasco said:


> Honestly unless you are getting a full ride, usc is not worth it. It’s plagued with problems and their marketing saves them.





soybean said:


> Unless you have full ride it is 100% not worth it, a waste of your time.



Very interesting posts. Quite shocking to me however as I've heard the exact opposite from people over the years while running this site as well. Everyone had different experiences though so thank you so much for sharing. 

Can you both write a review for the program for the site on the page below? It'll be very helpful to our members to have have all perspectives and opinions.














 USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


	 					MFA students learn in the most state of the art facilities rivaling the most advanced production companies in the world. You'll hone your talent...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 15, 2016








3.29 star(s)





Reviews: 7
Questions: 8
Category: California






Your points about money are very good. I don't advise going into heavy insane debt for film school. I went to an expensive school for undergrad (BU) but it was thankfully low cost to me as family worked for a different part of the school. Of my peers in the film program my year.... Definitely less than 50 percent (possibly way less than that) are still in film from what I can tell.... And they still owe all that money.

Of course that's a risk with a lot of degrees.


----------



## soybean (Jul 1, 2020)

@Chris W

Yea absolutely, everyone has different experience. All I'm saying is, for that amount of money that you spend for education, it's just not a very good investment.

A lot of the classes are also a money grab scheme. You are obligated to take 6 critical studies credit classes for MFA production, which I think is very important. But a lot of my friends with undergraduate in film studies, don't even get to waive this for reasons as disgusting as, 'those classes you took in undergrad aren't up to USC standard.'

It's a joke for me because the classes they offer for critical studies are like  Nolan & Villeneuve studies lol. (not even joking, it's a real class this summer). They're great filmmakers but they don't even have classes on say Tarkovsky, Herzog, Welles, so why do they think USC classes are of higher standards and force film studies grads to retake these pointless classes for $2000/credit? That's $12,000 you can't waive even though you've done film studies before because your undergrad education of other important and historical filmmaking is not as good as Nolan critical studies they're teaching.

Something to think about.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2020)

soybean said:


> Christopher Nolan & Villeneuve studies lol. (not even joking, it's a real class this summer).


Really? I guess that could be a neat class but only in addition to studying the classics. Studying the OG classics and great directors that people may not be familiar with would seem more valuable to me.


----------



## soybean (Jul 1, 2020)

@Chris W

Exactly my point 😀

And another heads-up, for your production classes, they don't even teach and/or ask you to make a treatment.

Imagine how diabolical the films are that go on shooting in this school without any single proper education on making a treatment for your films.

What kind of film school doesn't teach a single thing about treatment? Especially when you don't come from a film background.

Moreover, they also don't teach you how to pitch, which for a school so boasting on their industrial standard, is completely misinforming. If you want to learn how to pitch, you have to take another class for this, which I think is 2 credits, and that's another $4,000.

So the production classes really teach you, and I'm being very generous when I wrote this, absolutely nothing.


----------



## MildTabasco (Jul 1, 2020)

Let’s not even start with the lack of diversity in the faculty or even the movie choices that teachers are familiar with. Looking for a school well versed in non-American film? Look elsewhere.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2020)

Remember to post reviews of the program on the page linked below when you can to help others make their decision in the future. Otherwise these comments will be hard to find in a 2021 application thread in the coming years.














 USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


	 					MFA students learn in the most state of the art facilities rivaling the most advanced production companies in the world. You'll hone your talent...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 15, 2016








3.29 star(s)





Reviews: 7
Questions: 8
Category: California


----------



## soybean (Jul 1, 2020)

The only Asian films they show my class the whole year I'm in USC are In the Mood for Love (just the dinner scene even) and Parasite (in screenwriting class).

Two semesters.
One whole academic year.

One of the cinematography professors showed us Moonlight's iconic 360 shot and said, "This is reaching."
Then proceeded with: "But 1917 on the other hand..."

Interesting times.


----------



## green-scarf (Jul 1, 2020)

soybean said:


> The only Asian films they show my class the whole year I'm in USC are In the Mood for Love (just the dinner scene even) and Parasite (in screenwriting class).
> 
> Two semesters.
> One whole academic year.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this valuable and insightful perspective. I’m wondering what your reason is for continuing on in the program. Are there any redeeming qualities or is it that it just makes sense to finish now that you’ve started?


----------



## soybean (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm not continuing hahaha

Oh and talking about money, still:

Scholarship application is only available after your first semester, every Spring. So if you're in the fall, fall and spring is on you but you can apply in the spring semester for 'merit' scholarship. If you're in the spring, then you pay for spring and fall, then spring the next year is when you can apply.

When you apply, they seem like they have a lot list of scholarships but it's mostly given to second and third year grad students who have better portfolio. The head of scholarship actually said to me personally, first year just don't stand a chance. 

And if you happen to be put in a shitty trio, then your portfolio might be bad. If you try to save the film and for example DP yourself, then you can get expelled because it's considered plagiarizing your supposed trio mate's work.

So either getting expelled for trying to save your portfolio, or having terrible portfolio that stands no chance with second/third year students with more projects under their belt.

It's a lose-lose.


----------



## green-scarf (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi! I wanted to chime in again to offer some additional viewpoints on USC.

Based on the reviews on this thread and the alumni I have talked to, it really seems like USC is a hit or miss. The two alumni I talked to (both PoC who graduated within the past five years) spoke highly of the program and give it credit for where they are now (one is a screenwriter and one is a producer).

Highlights of their experiences were USC’s mentorship program, internship opportunities, industry reputation, alumni and faculty network, and the friendships/connections they made with their peers. One of the alumni did talk about how some of the mandatory classes weren’t great and how certain faculty members could be more harmful than helpful at times but they said the pros definitely outweighed the cons in their experience.

This is of course a very personal decision and everyone who attends USC will have a different experience. I just wanted to add some more reviews for those considering applying.


----------



## soybean (Jul 15, 2020)

sa96 said:


> Hi! I wanted to chime in again to offer some additional viewpoints on USC.
> 
> Based on the reviews on this thread and the alumni I have talked to, it really seems like USC is a hit or miss. The two alumni I talked to (both PoC who graduated within the past five years) spoke highly of the program and give it credit for where they are now (one is a screenwriter and one is a producer).
> 
> ...



Many people think that internship opportunities guarantee a job after graduation. Well sure, if you want to work in a production company, doing script coverage. Does USC give connection? Yes sure, to some extent. Now connection doesn't guarantee you a career in this very competitive industry, unless you are, I don't know, someone with a Coppola last name. No matter what the connection is, if your work is shit, it's shit. You won't get a spot. That's just how it works.
Does USC sharpen you as a filmmaker to make use of that connection (e.g. selling script or pitching properly, or even the most basic: writing a decent script)? Absolutely not.

USC nurtures you into thinking you are lucky they want you that it goes all up in your head. Next thing you know, you're sitting in an intermediate production class wondering why your friend is making a bootleg version of Twilight.

So really, pay attention to the 'network' thing they're selling and use some logic.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2020)

How USC film school graduates are finding jobs during the pandemic
					

Amid a bleak job market in the entertainment industry, the program First Jobs helps USC film grads find employment.




					www.latimes.com
				




Saw this article pop up. Any experience with "First Jobs"?

"As stay-at-home orders were put in place across the county, Brandon Hall’s March took some unexpected turns. He was working in a temp job for Paramount Pictures, a common job for workers trying to break into the film industry, when his wife had a baby. About a week later, he was laid off from his job as employees had to start working from home.

With a new child and now no job three years after graduating with a master’s degree in film and television production, the 37-year-old Pennsylvania native would have had to start looking for yet another temp position. Instead, he quickly landed a coveted spot as a writer and producer at Los Angeles-based Stone & Company Entertainment, thanks to a program, First Jobs, run by his alma mater.

“I found First Jobs really to be an oasis, in the desert of job applications,” Hall said. “Otherwise, there’d be nothing to separate my resume from a pile of other resumes.”

The USC School of Cinematic Arts launched the program First Jobs in 2017, aiming to connect its recently graduated film students to potential employers. The idea is to help those up to five years after graduation get their “first job” in the industry."


----------



## AK006 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi, Can anyone here help me understand how 3 years USC (MFA-Film & Television Production) tuition is calculated? (International student)


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi, does anyone know if they are asking for a film treatment when they ask us to write a film concept in the 3rd option for the writing sample? Are they looking for a specific format?


----------



## Tammy (Aug 5, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Hi, does anyone know if they are asking for a film treatment when they ask us to write a film concept in the 3rd option for the writing sample? Are they looking for a specific format?


it is a film treatment and no specific format. Just find some film treatment template and will be fine.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Aug 6, 2020)

Tammy said:


> it is a film treatment and no specific format. Just find some film treatment template and will be fine.


Thank you so much! Also, can we only submit the general application once the SCA application has been turned in?


----------



## Tammy (Aug 6, 2020)

you may submit the general application first and then submit Slideroom application.  But I will choose to submit slideroom first.


----------



## Anhdn (Aug 6, 2020)

Also in case if you guys need to know, I called the admission counselor at USC a while back and she said the professors would most likely only focus on your Slideroom application. That's not to say you should leave the general application empty, but definitely spend lots of time on your Slideroom to make it as good as you can, I think.


----------



## Anhdn (Aug 15, 2020)

Deadline day today!! Good luck to everyone who is submitting. Hope you will make it in time


----------



## Chris W (Aug 15, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Deadline day today!! Good luck to everyone who is submitting. Hope you will make it in time


Good luck everyone!  🤞


----------



## Angela Jiang (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi, my name is Angela, I’m applying for the USC Spring 2021 film & television production. I got an interview invitation from them today and asking me to provide some available time slots for them to choose from. I’m wondering does anyone receive an interview invitation? What kind of question they most likely asked? I thought the interview would occur around October. Hope everyone’s applications is going well! Soooo nervous! Thank you!


----------



## Anhdn (Sep 21, 2020)

Angela Jiang said:


> Hi, my name is Angela, I’m applying for the USC Spring 2021 film & television production. I got an interview invitation from them today and asking me to provide some available time slots for them to choose from. I’m wondering does anyone receive an interview invitation? What kind of question they most likely asked? I thought the interview would occur around October. Hope everyone’s applications is going well! Soooo nervous! Thank you!



Hey! Congrats on the invitation, Angela! I'm surprised they already started making moves this early. I haven't received mine yet, but I got an interview once in the last cycle and talked to others who had interviewed as well. I didn't get in, but I could shed some light on the kind of questions they asked and the advice I received from those who got in. 

It depends on your interviewer, but they tend to ask around these topics that I thought might warrant some preparations before:

1/ Your portfolio and reasons for choosing USC.
2/ Your financial plan
3/ Your favorite filmmakers and films
4/ Your future professional goals

Other than that, the questions might occur organically depended on how the conversation goes. And that's really what the interview is - a casual conversation. You should prepare but always come in being as open and authentic as you can be. You would never know what the interviewer will ultimately ask. Therefore, state what is really true to yourself, and as long as it's appropriate, I think the interviewer will appreciate that much more than a scripted, prepared answer. While you do have to be yourself, I personally think you should come in with 200% energy, even if you are an introvert. Some of these interviewers might have talked with 20 different people before you, so you gonna have to keep them engaged. I think being very enthusiastic and excited about yourself, your projects and goals are the way to do so. 

Keep us updated on how it goes ! DM me if you need more info or specific questions.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi, I got an interview invitation as well. Do they interview every applicant?


----------



## green-scarf (Sep 21, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Hi, I got an interview invitation as well. Do they interview every applicant?


I interviewed as part of last year’s cycle and my interviewer told me she only selected a few people to interview so I don’t believe they do


----------



## Chris W (Sep 21, 2020)

sa96 said:


> I interviewed as part of last year’s cycle and my interviewer told me she only selected a few people to interview so I don’t believe they do


If you read the article with USC admissions it's up to each individual person. Some people interview everyone... Others just ones they're interested in.














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Angela Jiang (Sep 22, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Hey! Congrats on the invitation, Angela! I'm surprised they already started making moves this early. I haven't received mine yet, but I got an interview once in the last cycle and talked to others who had interviewed as well. I didn't get in, but I could shed some light on the kind of questions they asked and the advice I received from those who got in.
> 
> It depends on your interviewer, but they tend to ask around these topics that I thought might warrant some preparations before:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the advice,  I’m doing preparation for the interview. We scheduled a phone interview on Thursday. Good luck on your application😊


----------



## Angela Jiang (Sep 22, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Hi, I got an interview invitation as well. Do they interview every applicant?


I’m not really sure, it seems in the past they don't interview everyone, but my interviewer states it is part of admissions protocols.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Sep 23, 2020)

Angela Jiang said:


> Thank you so much for the advice,  I’m doing preparation for the interview. We scheduled a phone interview on Thursday. Good luck on your application😊


I'm scheduled for Thursday as well! Any clue what they typically ask during these interviews?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 23, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I'm scheduled for Thursday as well! Any clue what they typically ask during these interviews?
















 Film School Interview Questions


					This is a list of ACTUAL interview questions reported from posts from our members from the thousands of posts over the years on these boards. Please leave a reply in the discussion thread with any that you've had and I'll update the article.

Also WEAR NICE CLOTHES TO YOUR INTERVIEW - as an AFI...
				


Chris W
Sep 15, 2016
Category: Applying to Film School



















 9 Important Tips for your Film School Interview


					Got your film school interview coming up? The application and admission process for a competitive film school program can be overwhelming; our forums provide tons of experience from members spread out over the years on how their interview went, the questions they asked, and, in hindsight, the...
				


FilmSchool.org
Dec 14, 2019
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Chris W (Sep 23, 2020)

Also check out last year's application threads for USC too:






						USC School of Cinematic Arts SCA MFA Film & TV Production Fall 2020
					

Hey all! I’ve been working on my application for Fall 2020 and was wondering if anyone else is applying this year!



					www.filmschool.org
				









						USC School of Cinematic Arts Film & TV Production Spring 2020
					

Hey everyone! I haven't found any threads for this specific application, so I decided to create one. Who's intending to apply for Spring 2020? I am an international applicant and was looking for some help with my application!



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Sep 24, 2020)

Is anyone done with their interviews yet?


----------



## lgreenbean (Sep 28, 2020)

When do we think admissions are coming out 😬


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Sep 29, 2020)

lgreenbean said:


> When do we think admissions are coming out 😬


My interviewer had mentioned it should be within the next three weeks.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 30, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Hi, I got an interview invitation as well. Do they interview every applicant?


wow so early. They don't interview every one, I know some people get in without interview.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 1, 2020)

Has anyone heard back yet?


----------



## JADEL (Oct 2, 2020)

I didn't get an interview lol. Ok bye~


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Oct 2, 2020)

I think I just got an email about an interview for this upcoming Sunday. I'm a little suspicious ONLY because it begins as "Hi there" instead of addressing me by name. The email is also from a gmail account (which I understand some instructors find it easier to use their personal emails for business instead of the usc email). It's from Jeremy Kagan, who I have confirmed is part of the SCA faculty. Has anyone else received anything similar?


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey! I got the same email. I am pretty sure the email is legit. He didn't refer to you by name probably because he was cc'ing a lot of other candidates (me, included) in one go.


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Oct 2, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Hey! I got the same email. I am pretty sure the email is legit. He didn't refer to you by name probably because he was cc'ing a lot of other candidates (me, included) in one go.



Thank you! I appreciate the reassurance! Congrats and best of luck to you!


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 2, 2020)

JADELIN said:


> I didn't get an interview lol. Ok bye~



I think they are just starting to roll out invitations. It will come! I am pretty sure the interview is optional for some reviewers.


----------



## zzhang (Oct 2, 2020)

nervously waiting for that invitation


----------



## Angela Jiang (Oct 3, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Is anyone done with their interviews yet?


Hi, I interviewed last Thursday, and it lasts for an hour! How long is everybody’s interview last?  It more like a conversation for me, instead of an formal interview.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 3, 2020)

Angela Jiang said:


> Hi, I interviewed last Thursday, and it lasts for an hour! How long is everybody’s interview last?  It more like a conversation for me, instead of an formal interview.


Awesome! Be sure to add your application to the site's database with the dates and everything and how the interview went. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 4, 2020)

Good luck to everyone awaiting their intvi


Angela Jiang said:


> Hi, I interviewed last Thursday, and it lasts for an hour! How long is everybody’s interview last?  It more like a conversation for me, instead of an formal interview.


My experience was very similar. Was your interviewer Professor Richard Burton by any chance?


----------



## Angela Jiang (Oct 4, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Good luck to everyone awaiting their intvi
> 
> My experience was very similar. Was your interviewer Professor Richard Burton by any chance?


Yes! 🤣


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 4, 2020)

Angela Jiang said:


> Yes! 🤣


That makes sense then lol


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 4, 2020)

Mine lasted 30 minutes, and the interviewer was very kind and approachable. I came out with a mixed feeling, however, because I spitballed quite a lot because the interview became so casual and conversational haha.

@ScriptToScreenDream how did your interview with him go?


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Oct 4, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Mine lasted 30 minutes, and the interviewer was very kind and approachable. I came out with a mixed feeling, however, because I spitballed quite a lot because the interview became so casual and conversational haha.
> 
> @ScriptToScreenDream how did your interview with him go?


My interview also lasted 30 minutes! Yes, I agree the interviewer was open and easy to talk to. I had fun talking to him. We ended up talking about social media and climate change just for fun. He didn't mention anything about my application until the very end. He said he liked this one particular scene in the short film I submitted--so that made me feel good.


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 4, 2020)

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> My interview also lasted 30 minutes! Yes, I agree the interviewer was open and easy to talk to. I had fun talking to him. We ended up talking about social media and climate change just for fun. He didn't mention anything about my application until the very end. He said he liked this one particular scene in the short film I submitted--so that made me feel good.



No way! We also talked about climate change haha.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 5, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> No way! We also talked about climate change haha.


We spoke about climate change as well haha


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 7, 2020)

Does anyone still have interviews scheduled? Trying to figure out if they might start sending out decisions soon


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 7, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Does anyone still have interviews scheduled? Trying to figure out if they might start sending out decisions soon


I have been doing some research on that, too. In the 2018 thread, they got decisions out as early as mid-October, which actually would fit your interviewer's answer about decisions going out in two-three weeks! But last year apparently they had a longer reviewing process which led to the earlier decision coming out by late October. So it's likely sometimes this month.

All we can do now is stay sane and not F5 youSC constantly ugh!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> I have been doing some research on that, too. In the 2018 thread, they got decisions out as early as mid-October, which actually would fit your interviewer's answer about decisions going out in two-three weeks! But last year apparently they had a longer reviewing process which led to the earlier decision coming out by late October. So it's likely sometimes this month.
> 
> All we can do now is stay sane and not F5 youSC constantly ugh!


You can also sort by decision date in our tracker.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 7, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> I have been doing some research on that, too. In the 2018 thread, they got decisions out as early as mid-October, which actually would fit your interviewer's answer about decisions going out in two-three weeks! But last year apparently they had a longer reviewing process which led to the earlier decision coming out by late October. So it's likely sometimes this month.
> 
> All we can do now is stay sane and not F5 youSC constantly ugh!


Ah that makes sense. Thank you so much! Waiting is the hardest part haha


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2020)

Chris W said:


> You can also sort by decision date in our tracker.








						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello, I was just wondering for your writing samples, which font and font size did use? Also did you double space everything? It wasn't very clear on the application requirement, unless I miss it...


----------



## zzhang (Oct 13, 2020)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Hello, I was just wondering for your writing samples, which font and font size did use? Also did you double space everything? It wasn't very clear on the application requirement, unless I miss it...


Hey cheese, 12 point, Times New Roman font, double spaced, are fine. Just keep them under word limit and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 13, 2020)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Hello, I was just wondering for your writing samples, which font and font size did use? Also did you double space everything? It wasn't very clear on the application requirement, unless I miss it...


I agree with zzhang. In addition, for writing samples that count pages instead of word limits, you should be fine with single-spaced.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 13, 2020)

zzhang said:


> Hey cheese, 12 point, Times New Roman font, double spaced, are fine. Just keep them under word limit and you’ll be fine.


Thanks so much!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 13, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> I agree with zzhang. In addition, for writing samples that count pages instead of word limits, you should be fine with single-spaced.


I see. Thank you


----------



## yyeung0486 (Oct 14, 2020)

nervously waiting... I haven't hear back anything yet... Just wondering if getting interview meaning preferred?


----------



## Joestar (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey everyone. First time applying and no interview or any kind of response so far. Nerves are a bit fried at this point.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 15, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> nervously waiting... I haven't hear back anything yet... Just wondering if getting interview meaning preferred?


From what I know, the interviews are pretty random. According to my interviewer, the interviews don't carry any extra weight


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 16, 2020)

youSC says they're going to perform some maintenance on the site this Sunday. Wonder if that has anything to do with the decisions being posted


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 17, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> youSC says they're going to perform some maintenance on the site this Sunday. Wonder if that has anything to do with the decisions being posted


I saw that too. Don't wanna read it into it so much, but Im so anxious at this point that I will keep my finger crossed for that to happen lol


----------



## hivictoria (Oct 17, 2020)

who else is going to be obsessively checking their youSC portal later tonight? 🙋🏽‍♀️


----------



## Joestar (Oct 17, 2020)

hivictoria said:


> who else is going to be obsessively checking their youSC portal later tonight? 🙋🏽‍♀️


Oh me for sure. I mean they would probably send an email anyway, but I have to channel my stress into something lol


----------



## hivictoria (Oct 18, 2020)

Joestar said:


> Oh me for sure. I mean they would probably send an email anyway, but I have to channel my stress into something lol


yes! I'm constantly switching between my email, the portal, and this forum lol. but since they haven't come out yet I guess it's safe to assume they won't come out until next Sunday?


----------



## hivictoria (Oct 18, 2020)

hivictoria said:


> yes! I'm constantly switching between my email, the portal, and this forum lol. but since they haven't come out yet I guess it's safe to assume they won't come out until next Sunday?


whoops, just realized after posting this that decisions don't necessarily come out on Sundays 😶


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi everyone, I received my academic eligibility letter about a few hours ago today (email received October 18th, letter dated October 17th).

IM SO HAPPY!!


----------



## Joestar (Oct 18, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Hi everyone, I received my academic eligibility decision about a few hours ago today (email received October 18th, letter dated October 17th).
> 
> IM SO HAPPY!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 18, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Hi everyone, I received my academic eligibility letter about a few hours ago today (email received October 18th, letter dated October 17th).
> 
> IM SO HAPPY!!


Congrats!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 18, 2020)

hey everyone, i have a question regarding the creative portfolio list. just wondering if the actual work itself needs to be included or the list is similar to a resume where you just list the works you've done.


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 19, 2020)

cheeeese3cake said:


> hey everyone, i have a question regarding the creative portfolio list. just wondering if the actual work itself needs to be included or the list is similar to a resume where you just list the works you've done.



It's good practice if you don't, in my opinion. USC does not state it clearly but other schools (like Loyola) do say they do not want access to any other works than the one within your visual/writing samples. I think they are not allowed to review them during their process.

As for whether it should look like a resume, I would say do whichever you feel fits your personality and remains appropriate. Lots of applicants will do a resume, so it's good practice to think outside the box and show them you go the extra mile. I designed it into colorful magazine-style papers and add screenshots. I don't know what they thought, but at least they didn't penalize me  

Good luck!!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 19, 2020)

Has anyone else heard from USC yet?


----------



## Zafar Truth (Oct 19, 2020)

yeah, I just got my decision notification this morning. I got in. I'm really hoping for you theVirtualFilmaker.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 19, 2020)

Zafar Truth said:


> yeah, I just got my decision notification this morning. I got in. I'm really hoping for you theVirtualFilmaker.


Congrats Zafar Truth!! I hope I hear from them soon whatever their decision may be. Did you get an email or do we just have to keep checking on youSC?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2020)

Zafar Truth said:


> yeah, I just got my decision notification this morning. I got in. I'm really hoping for you theVirtualFilmaker.


That's awesome! Congrats! Please add your application to the tracker when you can. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Zafar Truth (Oct 19, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Congrats Zafar Truth!! I hope I hear from them soon whatever their decision may be. Did you get an email or do we just have to keep checking on youSC?


I didn't get an email. Just keep checking youSC. It said the notification was from the 17th, so maybe the delays have to do with the website refresh.


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 19, 2020)

Zafar Truth said:


> yeah, I just got my decision notification this morning. I got in. I'm really hoping for you theVirtualFilmaker.


Huge congrats Zafar!!! Did they give you any information regarding scholarships?


----------



## Zafar Truth (Oct 19, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Huge congrats Zafar!!! Did they give you any information regarding scholarships?


Thanks! They didn't at all.


----------



## hivictoria (Oct 19, 2020)

congrats @Zafar Truth !!! I wonder what that means for the rest of us? do all acceptance decisions usually come out on the same day?


----------



## yyeung0486 (Oct 19, 2020)

hivictoria said:


> congrats @Zafar Truth !!! I wonder what that means for the rest of us? do all acceptance decisions usually come out on the same day?


I have asked the admissions they told me that the decision will come out on a rolling basis, from mid oct to end of oct


----------



## hivictoria (Oct 19, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> I have asked the admissions they told me that the decision will come out on a rolling basis, from mid oct to end of oct


thank you!!!!


----------



## thisismaritza (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey everyone! Congrats on those who have received an offer of admission so far. I was waitlisted for Fall 2020 and admitted for Spring 2021, so I'll be seeing you all there come Spring! I was wondering if anyone has heard if the spring semester will likely be online as well? The admission letter didn't say anything about that, and I haven't heard anything from SCA. What do you all think will happen? I kinda feel like it won't be open in Spring.


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 19, 2020)

thisismaritza said:


> Hey everyone! Congrats on those who have received an offer of admission so far. I was waitlisted for Fall 2020 and admitted for Spring 2021, so I'll be seeing you all there come Spring! I was wondering if anyone has heard if the spring semester will likely be online as well? The admission letter didn't say anything about that, and I haven't heard anything from SCA. What do you all think will happen? I kinda feel like it won't be open in Spring.



Hey thisismaritza, so excited to see you in the Spring as well!

This recent *video* from the president seems to indicate that classes will likely be held virtually. Even if there are hybrid courses, they would still let you have the option to take them online only. It's unfortunate, but they have to follow the LA county guideline.

I really want to move to LA, but I am hesitant to do so if no other classmates are there and the USC campus is not open.


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 20, 2020)

Is there anyone planning to submit photo option for the visual sample?


----------



## Joestar (Oct 20, 2020)

Blue Grape said:


> Is there anyone planning to submit photo option for the visual sample?


Hey @Blue Grape I think you might find the Fall 2021 applications thread more useful, since they're still developing their applications:





						USC Film & TV Production MFA Fall 2021 Applicants Unite!
					

It's an unprecedented time to apply for film schools in LA but here we are, friends. Good luck to everyone! Looking forward to agonizing and swapping essays together :)



					www.filmschool.org
				




Everyone here already submitted for the spring. Fwiw I went with video.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 20, 2020)

Are people still getting acceptances?


----------



## thisismaritza (Oct 20, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Hey thisismaritza, so excited to see you in the Spring as well!
> 
> This recent *video* from the president seems to indicate that classes will likely be held virtually. Even if there are hybrid courses, they would still let you have the option to take them online only. It's unfortunate, but they have to follow the LA county guideline.
> 
> I really want to move to LA, but I am hesitant to do so if no other classmates are there and the USC campus is not open.


Thanks for the info! I'm in the same boat. I want to move to LA but then again financially is it worth it if no one is on campus lol? I'll most likely do the first semester online and hope that by Fall 2021 everything will be back to normal. At least for us, it'll only be one semester online (hopefully) instead of a whole year.


----------



## lgreenbean (Oct 20, 2020)

I haven't heard anything yet...had an interview about a month ago and am obsessively checking yousc!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 20, 2020)

lgreenbean said:


> I haven't heard anything yet...had an interview about a month ago and am obsessively checking yousc!


Same! Only three applicants here so far have received their decisions so probably more on the way hopefully


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2020)

Remember to add your application to the database to help others if you haven't already.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




It would be a huge help to other and future applicants.

Good luck everyone. It sounds like decisions are still going out so don't lose hope.


----------



## ShereanJ (Oct 20, 2020)

thisismaritza said:


> Hey everyone! Congrats on those who have received an offer of admission so far. I was waitlisted for Fall 2020 and admitted for Spring 2021, so I'll be seeing you all there come Spring! I was wondering if anyone has heard if the spring semester will likely be online as well? The admission letter didn't say anything about that, and I haven't heard anything from SCA. What do you all think will happen? I kinda feel like it won't be open in Spring.


Hi Martiza congratulations on your acceptance. I wanted to know can I ask you some questions regarding your application experience and your background experience that helped get you into USC?
 Any insight would be great.


----------



## thisismaritza (Oct 20, 2020)

ShereanJ said:


> Hi Martiza congratulations on your acceptance. I wanted to know can I ask you some questions regarding your application experience and your background experience that helped get you into USC?
> Any insight would be great.


Sure! Shoot me a private message


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 20, 2020)

Joestar said:


> Hey @Blue Grape I think you might find the Fall 2021 applications thread more useful, since they're still developing their applications:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Did you get in?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 20, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> It's good practice if you don't, in my opinion. USC does not state it clearly but other schools (like Loyola) do say they do not want access to any other works than the one within your visual/writing samples. I think they are not allowed to review them during their process.
> 
> As for whether it should look like a resume, I would say do whichever you feel fits your personality and remains appropriate. Lots of applicants will do a resume, so it's good practice to think outside the box and show them you go the extra mile. I designed it into colorful magazine-style papers and add screenshots. I don't know what they thought, but at least they didn't penalize me
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you very much. this is very helpful. 

Wow a magazine-style, that's very creative!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 20, 2020)

I emailed admissions to ask them about the decision timeline and this is what they said - _Decisions have begun to go out, and will continue to for the next couple of weeks or so._


----------



## Joestar (Oct 21, 2020)

Blue Grape said:


> Thanks!! Did you get in?


No problem! Still waiting to find out.


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Oct 21, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Hey thisismaritza, so excited to see you in the Spring as well!
> 
> This recent *video* from the president seems to indicate that classes will likely be held virtually. Even if there are hybrid courses, they would still let you have the option to take them online only. It's unfortunate, but they have to follow the LA county guideline.
> 
> I really want to move to LA, but I am hesitant to do so if no other classmates are there and the USC campus is not open.


I have friends who are currently in the MFA program and they have told me that Spring 2021 semester will be online. Hoping this info helps you


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 22, 2020)

Have more people received their decisions? The anxiety is real


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 22, 2020)

Just received an email about being waitlisted


----------



## Joestar (Oct 22, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Just received an email about being waitlisted


Congrats!!! That means you get into the following fall, right?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 22, 2020)

Joestar said:


> Congrats!!! That means you get into the following fall, right?


Thank you! I know that a fall waitlist means a confirmed seat in spring. But not sure if a spring waitlist carries over to fall. Does anyone know how this works?


----------



## Joestar (Oct 22, 2020)

Does waitlist decisions being sent out mean we shouldn't expect any more acceptance decisions, or is that my anxiety talking?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 22, 2020)

Joestar said:


> Does waitlist decisions being sent out mean we shouldn't expect any more acceptance decisions, or is that my anxiety talking?


Going by the past trends, unfortunately it does seem like it


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Oct 22, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Thank you! I know that a fall waitlist means a confirmed seat in spring. But not sure if a spring waitlist carries over to fall. Does anyone know how this works?


Hey! I emailed and asked USC about if Spring waitlists carry over to the fall. Unfortunately not  I wish it did. It doesn't really make sense to me that we work on an application due in August and then have to make a  new one just a couple months later.


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Oct 22, 2020)

Also got waitlisted  Here comes more waiting. . . 
I'm going to start on all the other Fall 2021 apps I was hoping to not have to make. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 22, 2020)

Congrats, guys! It is still a big achievement, and I hope that just means with some adjustments, your Spring application would be good to go and amaze them comes the Fall.

I've been there, got rejected, and ate too many pints of ice cream afterward. Please reach out if you ever need support or another set of eyes on your personal statement. I'd be happy to help


----------



## deeoz (Oct 22, 2020)

Also got waitlisted! I wonder how big their waitlist is or if anyone who was waitlisted before got in?


----------



## yyeung0486 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi does anyone one who got accepted could help me with the application and essay? This is the second time I'm applying but I haven't heard anything yet. I don't want to wait till last second... I really have to get in to a grad school for next fall. Please If anyone would have time do you mind to share a bit thoughts on how you approach the essays? That would really be so helpful for me! 😖 you can shoot me a private msg. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 22, 2020)

deeoz said:


> Also got waitlisted! I wonder how big their waitlist is or if anyone who was waitlisted before got in?


I did some research (mostly on the forums for the past few cycles) and it seems like quite a handful of people have always been admitted off the waitlist. So there's still some hope I guess


----------



## Rk7697 (Oct 23, 2020)

Even I got waitlisted


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 26, 2020)

Are people applying for Fall?


----------



## Joestar (Oct 26, 2020)

Anyone


TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Are people applying for Fall?


I'll hold out hope for an acceptance decision till Nov. 1st. If not, then I'm definitely reapplying in the fall.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 26, 2020)

I wonder if their acceptance rate dropped considerably this year since very few people on this forum actually got in.


----------



## Joestar (Oct 26, 2020)

In a year like this anything's possible.

@ fellow international applicants, have any of you gotten any decisions at all? I heard USC might go fully virtual next semester depending on LA COVID ordinances, and I'm wondering how this'll affect how they consider our applications.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 26, 2020)

Joestar said:


> In a year like this anything's possible.
> 
> @ fellow international applicants, have any of you gotten any decisions at all? I heard USC might go fully virtual next semester depending on LA COVID ordinances, and I'm wondering how this'll affect how they consider our applications.


I am an international student myself


----------



## Joestar (Oct 26, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I am an international student myself


Ah ok thanks for letting me know. Looks like I'll be applying for fall come November 😀


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 26, 2020)

Joestar said:


> Ah ok thanks for letting me know. Looks like I'll be applying for fall come November 😀


Were you waitlisted as well?


----------



## Joestar (Oct 26, 2020)

Nope, I've yet to hear back.


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 26, 2020)

Joestar said:


> In a year like this anything's possible.
> 
> @ fellow international applicants, have any of you gotten any decisions at all? I heard USC might go fully virtual next semester depending on LA COVID ordinances, and I'm wondering how this'll affect how they consider our applications.


I'm an international applicant and got admitted still. I am still in the US though, but I did not mention that in the application.

And yes, they're going virtual, unfortunately


----------



## Rk7697 (Oct 29, 2020)

Waitlisted students did you receive any kind of mail from the admission office?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 29, 2020)

Rk7697 said:


> Waitlisted students did you receive any kind of mail from the admission office?


Just virtual event emails. Has anyone been admitted off of the waitlist yet?


----------



## Rk7697 (Oct 29, 2020)

Were you invited to the virtual graduate admitted students session?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 29, 2020)

Rk7697 said:


> Were you invited to the virtual graduate admitted students session?


Yes that's the one. Though I am still a little confused as to why they would invite waitlisted students to that


----------



## thisismaritza (Oct 30, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Yes that's the one. Though I am still a little confused as to why they would invite waitlisted students to that


I got invited last semester too when I was on the Fall waitlist. I think they probably do it that way so in the event that you are admitted you'll know the proper next steps to take. Last semester, quite a bit of waitlisted students attended.


----------



## zzhang (Oct 30, 2020)

Hey guys, it’s Oct. 30th and I still haven’t heard anything from admission. Is that normal?


----------



## Yijia (Oct 30, 2020)

zzhang said:


> Hey guys, it’s Oct. 30th and I still haven’t heard anything from admission. Is that normal?


Same here... waiting anxiously... I emailed the admissions about the result, haven’t got reply


----------



## yyeung0486 (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm just crafting my PS for fall schools. I won't wait any longer I have to attend school no matter what next fall otherwise I'm gonna be too old when I graduated.🤣


----------



## yyeung0486 (Oct 30, 2020)

and questions for those who got admitted. Do you guys read a lot reference before doing your PS or just crafting your own style? I'm kinda having a hard time to write sentence showing the emotions without using the descriptive words. How to show emotions using action?...


----------



## zzhang (Oct 30, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> I'm just crafting my PS for fall schools. I won't wait any longer I have to attend school no matter what next fall otherwise I'm gonna be too old when I graduated.🤣



Just curious, have you thought about a plan B like, work, or a master degree in something else?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2020)

lilianayyang said:


> I'm just crafting my PS for fall schools



Be sure to reply to or create new 2021 application threads if they don't exist yet! Good luck!



lilianayyang said:


> otherwise I'm gonna be too old when I graduated.🤣


Never too old!


----------



## yyeung0486 (Oct 30, 2020)

zzhang said:


> Just curious, have you thought about a plan B like, work, or a master degree in something else?


nope. I'm very determined, no matter what I'm gonna study film. If this time fail means I still need to improve. I'll find my film friend for suggestions to see what step should I take but worse case scenario find a simple job related to social media and apply again. But I think have back up school is good since L.A have so many resources and film schools.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 31, 2020)

Has anyone received any updates from USC regarding their applications?


----------



## deeoz (Nov 2, 2020)

no update.. not sure when they usually let waitlist people know of their final decision.


----------



## Bing (Nov 3, 2020)

deeoz said:


> no update.. not sure when they usually let waitlist people know of their final decision.


They said the waitlist will remain open until Jan 15th 2021.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Nov 5, 2020)

Did anyone else receive email about reapplying for Fall?


----------



## yyeung0486 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have called my friend in USC few days ago and he told me that actually for spring, is mostly prepared for people who are waitlisted for fall, so maybe that's why that spring waitlist they don't carry over for fall. Just to be safe, if you still wanna attend USC, reapply for fall, as well as other schools. Hope that helps. There are so many schools in L.A with great resources too. and I'm applying everything for fall.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Nov 18, 2020)

Anyone on the waitlist hear back yet?


----------



## Bing (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi, all! I just got my admission decision email today saying I am admitted off the waitlist. I am so excited! Finally I made it. Looking forward to seeing you guys in the following months. Good luck to all still waitlisted, it is frustrating but DON'T GIVE UP! Your admission is coming up!


----------



## Rk7697 (Nov 23, 2020)

Bing said:


> Hi, all! I just got my admission decision email today saying I am admitted off the waitlist. I am so excited! Finally I made it. Looking forward to seeing you guys in the following months. Good luck to all still waitlisted, it is frustrating but DON'T GIVE UP! Your admission is coming up!


So happy for you buddy, congratulations!


----------



## Bing (Nov 25, 2020)

Rk7697 said:


> So happy for you buddy, congratulations!


Thanks! Good luck for your application.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Dec 8, 2020)

Has anyone else been admitted off the waitlist lately?


----------



## Armslength (Dec 14, 2020)

Just wrapped up my first year at SCA. Coming back here to say keep calm & good luck. 

I'm looking forward to meeting all of you when SCA is open for in-person classes again!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2020)

Armslength said:


> Just wrapped up my first year at SCA. Coming back here to say keep calm & good luck.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting all of you when SCA is open for in-person classes again!


We'd love an AMA or even a review.  Welcome back and thanks!






						Film School Student AMAs (Ask Me Anything)
					

Want to know how to get into film school? Learn from these AMAs (Ask Me Anything threads) by current and accepted film students.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Film School Reviews & Acceptance Statistics
					

Reviews and acceptance rates for top Film Schools by film students at USC, Chapman, AFI, NYU, Columbia, and more.... Acceptance rates and minimum GPAs for the best film schools are calculated from the applications in our film school application database.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## runningupthathill (Dec 16, 2020)

Does anyone know if scholarships are offered for students enrolling in the spring?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Dec 17, 2020)

Those who have been admitted off the waitlist: were your decisions posted on youSC or did you only receive an email?


----------



## Bing (Dec 20, 2020)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Those who have been admitted off the waitlist: were your decisions posted on youSC or did you only receive an email?


I got both, but the decision email came first and a couple days later, I found it on youSC


----------



## Armslength (Dec 21, 2020)

Chris W said:


> We'd love an AMA or even a review.  Welcome back and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to. Lmk how we can set that up!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 21, 2020)

Armslength said:


> I'd be happy to. Lmk how we can set that up!


It's very easy! Simply post a thread on the forum below similar to the others that have been posted.  Thanks for doing it!






						Film School Student AMAs (Ask Me Anything)
					

Want to know how to get into film school? Learn from these AMAs (Ask Me Anything threads) by current and accepted film students.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Jan 5, 2021)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful new year so far  Has anyone on the waitlist been admitted recently? The waitlist is supposedly open until January 22nd.


----------

